
Gini coefficient - sbolt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient
======
wodenokoto
One of the most interesting uses of gini coefficient I've heard of, was
counting messages, winks and likes received on a dating site as money or
wealth and measuring the gini coefficient for men and women.

Apparently the distribution is pretty fair for women and extremely skewed for
men.

~~~
xiphias2
I think this is the article you are refering to.

[https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-
ii-g...](https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-ii-guys-
unless-you-are-really-hot-you-are-probably-better-off-not-wasting-
your-2ddf370a6e9a)

~~~
claudiawerner
It's a little odd that the author almost consistently refers to men as "men"
but uses the word "femlaes" consistently to refer to women. A take on the
experiment is here: [https://medium.com/@ericschulman/2-big-problems-with-the-
tin...](https://medium.com/@ericschulman/2-big-problems-with-the-tinder-
experiments-meme-6dbfdfcee6a8)

I feel as though thinking of dating as a kind of economy with transactions
likely isn't the best way to find someone, especially when the "training" for
such "jobs" in the economy is so one-sided - men are very rarely taught how to
properly look after their appearance, but it's a core part of every girl's
life, 12 and up (and usually sooner than that). It does not surprise me that
those with the training (through receiving positive and negative signals on
their appearance) are more picky.

You'd find that a Javascript programmer asked to choose a JS framework would
probably make a better decision (and of course, be much more demanding given
the options) than a documentation writer or graphic designer on the same
project.

~~~
chownie
How many times each term appears on the page:

women: 13

men: 14

male: 6

female: 6

The language used is equal and every case where "male" or "female" was chosen,
it was matched by its inverse in the following statement. Same goes for "men"
and "women", I think you're perhaps reading something from the article that
isn't there.

~~~
claudiawerner
The context matters. Look at these sentences:

>The most important data I needed was the percent of men that these females
tended to “like.

>The females who responded to my questions could have lied about the
percentage of guys they“like”

>I have to assume that in general females find the same men attractive.

>Most females only “like” the most attractive guys.

>According to my last post, the most attractive men will be liked by only
approximately 20% of all the females on Tinder.

>According to this analysis a man of average attractiveness can only expect to
be liked by slightly less than 1% of females (0.87%).

In sentences where men and women are mentioned together, more often than not,
"female" is used instead of "woman".

------
woadwarrior01
Here's an online calculator[1] for Gini coefficient that I found some time
ago. Tinkering around with some numbers there was what finally gave me an
proper intuitive understanding of the Gini coefficient and the Lorentz curve.

[1]: [http://shlegeris.com/gini](http://shlegeris.com/gini)

------
marriedWpt
I think this is a bad way to gauge an economy.

If you want to look at why people are poor, I would look towards corruption
rather than merely inequality. Or maybe people in a country are poor on paper
but can afford a hundred dollars of luxuries a week.

Using gini reminds me of GIGO. You used a poor metric for information, your
decisions are going to be poor.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop creating accounts for every few comments you post? We
ban accounts that do that. This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

HN is a community and we want it to remain one. For that, users need some
identity for others to relate to. Otherwise we may as well have no usernames
and no community, and that would be a different kind of forum.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20community%20identity&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

You needn't use your real name, of course.

------
RocketSyntax
My mind went straight to gini impurity

